# Omoto Series 12 2 Speed Reel



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Omoto 12 Triple 2 Speed Reel



I just received a new Omoto 12 2 Speed Triple drag reel for testing. This reel is very unique with it's triple drag surface system. It's much like the Shimano twin drag found on the Tiagra reels but the second drag plate has a Carbon drag on both sides. This creates 3 drag friction surfaces. 

The reel has been on the market in Australia but will be coming to the USA with a new price target of $299.00. Much less than the original price. I found one on Amazon for $499.00.

The son of the owner of Omoto is doing some restructuring at Omoto to get things right on this time. 

There has been a look at the reel by Sal on Alan Tani's website shown here; http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=10800.0

I disassembled the reel today and I tell you it's going to be a hit for the serious jigging fisherman. The reel has strong SS main and pinion gears, large main shaft supported by 2 large bearings, and double SS dogs. I did notice the right side body was machined to accept a roller clutch bearing but with the 2 dogs locking alternately the handle back play was less than 1/4". 

The left side spool bearing as also much larger than other reels this size. I did notice when adjusting the lever drag to full there was no resistance in reeling the handle. Other reels it gets harder to crank the higher the drag setting.

The manufacturer states 50 lbs. of drag without losing freespool. From other testing this has found to be true. Now take this into consideration. How many people can handle 50 lbs. of drag or even 30 lbs. of drag? It's nice to know that this reel has been manufactured to do this so at usable drag settings the reel will be humming along with no problems. 

I can wait to get someone out on the water with a big fish just to see what this little reel will do. We need a huge Amberjack to test..!! 
Attached Thumbnails      

  



__________________
"How I Roll" On channel 68

"Wheelchair Accessible Fishing" 
_Last edited by Ocean Master; Yesterday at 06:58 PM. _


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice write up Keith. I have been seeing a lot of buzz about these reels. They seem to deliver. If i ever get heavy into Jigging again I may have to pick one up. Let us know how it goes once you field test.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a beast. Surprised they used the friction clips on the A/R. Do they make it in a single speed? What are the gear ratios?

And on another note...did anything come in with my name on it? Metal reel? Pennparts.com?


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Pompano Joe said:


> What are the gear ratios?


6.2:1/3.3:1 according to other article


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Is it for sale?


----------



## thunder5l (Jun 5, 2014)

Butcherpen said:


> Is it for sale?


Yes, it is. You can contact me at 561-568-3980 and mention Keith name please.

Thanks,
--Alan


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Joe they are 2 speed only and will come out in the US at hopefully $299.00. I do have your Christmas gifts you needed..!!

I was also contacted by someone in Georgia that is selling hundreds of antique reels and rods and I gave him your contact info...


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

We have two of last years model 2 speed 12. I wonder how different they are. Does that one have the stop that keeps it from going into free spool? Kind of like the button to go past strike, but the opposite.


----------



## thunder5l (Jun 5, 2014)

OnGrade said:


> We have two of last years model 2 speed 12. I wonder how different they are. Does that one have the stop that keeps it from going into free spool? Kind of like the button to go past strike, but the opposite.


Hi,

Please notes that OMOTO has few different 12 size reel models.



VS series
Infinity series
XPower series
Poseidon S12 2 speeds trolling
Vortex series
Predios series
Of course, this Triple series.


Therefore, do you know which series do you have?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

thunder51 is Alan Chui who will be helping introduce this reel to the USA. 

Yes it has the freespool stop shown in the 6th picture from the top.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

if its a single speed why does it have a shift lever?

I want one...


----------



## thunder5l (Jun 5, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> if its a single speed why does it have a shift lever?
> 
> I want one...


Sorry, I believe that it was a typo. The Triple series comes in 2 speeds only, but it does come right or left hand in regular or narrow spool model.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I corrected my post to Pompano Joe.

2 speed only..!


----------



## thunder5l (Jun 5, 2014)

I also have the left hand models with regular spool or narrow spools now.


----------



## thunder5l (Jun 5, 2014)

Is anyone interested this reel?


----------

